# Interview with Bellator Welterweight Fernando Gonzalez



## jvcb8 (Mar 4, 2016)

Interview with Bellator Welterweight Fernando Gonzalez. In the interview he talks about his fight on November 19th against Michael "Venom" Page. Listen now and enjoy:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

He's got some nice wins on his current streak. I've seen him fight a few times and he has some good power. MVP will wipe the floor with him in the stand up but at least he's not a straight can.


----------



## Paul Kevin (Aug 24, 2016)

Of course he got power and strength


----------

